# network interface eth0 does not exist

## binhos

Ciao a tutti,

dopo molto tempo passato con altre distribuzioni, volevo passare a Gentoo: seguendo il manuale è andato tutto bene ed effettivamente sono riuscito ad avviarla senza problemi (o quasi).

L'unica cosa che non mi funziona è la scheda di rete, in fase di avvio compare la scritta:

network interface eth0 does not exist e l'inizializzazione del dhcp fallisce

la scheda so che di per se può andare con Linux: l'ho usata con Debian, Ubuntu e Archlinux che me l'hanno sempre rilevata in fase di installazione.

Spulciando con google, ho letto che molto probabilmente devo abilitare il supporto del kernel e ricompilarlo:

ho provato a farlo, abilitando tutto ciò che c'era sotto la voce "network device", ma niente, il nuovo kernel non la riconosce  :Sad: 

dando lspci, viene fuori:

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

paradossalmente abilitando il supporto dei pennini usb wireless, riconosce il mio tplink54M e mi fa naviare col wireless, ma è davvero scomodo!

Mi dareste una mano?

Grazie, 

Fabrizio

----------

## cloc3

 *binhos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spulciando con google, ho letto che molto probabilmente devo abilitare il supporto del kernel e ricompilarlo:
> 
> ho provato a farlo, abilitando tutto ciò che c'era sotto la voce "network device"
> ...

 

se applichi questo puoi identificare ln modo esatto il modulo che ti serve. dovrebbe trattarsi, però, del modulo b44, che è presente da tempo nel kernel linux.

un guasto possible che potrebbe esserti accaduto è che il tuo dispositivo sia rilevato correttamente dal kernel, ma caricato da udev sotto un nome diverso da eth0 (per esempio eth1).

la cosa si cura rimuovendo il file /etc/udev/rules/70-persistent-net-rules (se non è 70 sarà 71 ...) e riavviando il sistema.

----------

## binhos

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *binhos wrote:*   
> 
> Spulciando con google, ho letto che molto probabilmente devo abilitare il supporto del kernel e ricompilarlo:
> 
> ho provato a farlo, abilitando tutto ciò che c'era sotto la voce "network device"
> ...

 

Ti ringrazio,

ho provato a farlo, ma purtroppo non è servito.

ho riletto la sezione "8.b. Informazioni di rete" del manuale e anche l' /etc/conf.d/net.example e poi ho avuto conferma che il modulo era esattamente come dicevi tu il b44. Ho provato ad attivarlo sia come modulo che nel core del kernel, ma nulla.

Ho scoperto che molti che hanno avuto questo problema hanno usato per l'installazione, come me, una Ubuntu.

Fortunatamente, rieseguendo la medesima installazione da una Puppy Linux in una memoria flash usb, ho ottenuto una Gentoo box funzionante e connessa. Credo che domani, ripiallo tutto e uso il live cd ufficiale, così tengo maggiormente fede alle istruzioni del manuale e posso usare l'utility genkernel

Grazie e ciao   :Smile: 

Fabrizio

----------

## cloc3

 *binhos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che domani, ripiallo tutto e uso il live cd ufficiale, così tengo maggiormente fede alle istruzioni del manuale e posso usare l'utility genkernel
> 
> 

 

probabilmente, a chi esegue le prime installazioni gentoo, ripiallare tutto è una forma di allenamento.

sappi però che non ha una ragione tecnica. le istruzioni del manuale sono pressoché identiche, sia che l'installazione avvenga facendo uso del cdrom ufficiale, sia che si utilizzi una qualunque altra distribuzione.

----------

## devilheart

magari il gcc di ubuntu ha fatto qualche cazzata

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

>   il gcc deve essere quello del chroot, ovvero quello di gentoo

 

più che "deve" direi che "è", nel senso che non c'è dubbio alcuno che il gcc che viene usato è sempre quello proveniente dallo stage3; il livecd (qualunque esso sia)  fornisce solo ed esclusivamente una shell.

----------

## table

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*     il gcc deve essere quello del chroot, ovvero quello di gentoo 
> 
> più che "deve" direi che "è", nel senso che non c'è dubbio alcuno che il gcc che viene usato è sempre quello proveniente dallo stage3; il livecd (qualunque esso sia)  fornisce solo ed esclusivamente una shell.

 

Scusate il leggero ot, ma il live cd non era sconsigliato ed era meglio utilizzare la minimal per l'installazione?   :Shocked: 

----------

